

Overcast - Podcast app by Marco Arment  - mparramon
https://overcast.fm/

======
realize
Typical Marco: _" I respect you too much to put up an email solicitation box
or fake queue."_

It's not enough to have good taste, you have to point out to people what good
taste you have, in case they miss it. Which, ironically, is in poor taste.

~~~
unknownian
While I do think Marco is often arrogant, in this case it seems he's just
expressing frustration at other landing pages that he's seen. I think we
should cut him some slack.

------
realize
I'm interested to see what he comes up with. Given their main job, playing
podcasts, most existing apps seem good enough. I use Downcast, and generally
like it. There are some things I would prefer worked differently, but 10
people might have 10 different sets of minor annoyances, so I wonder if
Overcast will be better for me.

The thing is, I'll probably buy it just to see anyway, and so will many
others. For Marco, a customer that buys his app to try it out gives him the
same (or more) profit as someone who uses it regularly. As long as it's good
enough to suit _some_ people best, he'll have a steady stream of people buying
it to see if it suits _them_ best.

~~~
theguycalledtom
Ideally, when you wake up in the morning, a great podcast app will open with
an auto-generated playlist featuring your favourite podcasts that have new
episodes released for that day, already downloaded and ready to go.

If you can't just press play on your podcast app and jump in your car or on
your treadmill and have it play something you want to listen to without having
to micro manage it beforehand, it's not a great podcast app.

I know of no podcast apps that can do this yet. So there is a lot of work to
do in this field.

------
jamesbondini
It will be interesting to see what he will come up with as all of the current
podcast apps IMO leave a lot to be desired. Also interesting considering Apple
resently released a podcasting app.

~~~
pstack
Other than a more intuitive grouping/categorizing and less crashing, it'll be
interesting to see if anyone can improve on Downcast.

~~~
srik
Maybe it's just me, but I consider purchasing Downcast a mistake. Complete
lack of subtlety. Annoying noises to refresh and check for new podcasts, by
default, seriously?

